# [SOLVED] Problem with Gears of War



## t2nlong (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all, Im new here and i have jsut recently installed Gears of War in my laptop but after I try some cheats, there is a problem and I can not play the game again even when I have re-install this.

My laptop system information :

Dell XPS 1530
OS : Vista Ultimate
Intel Pentium Cetrino Core 2 Duo T8300 2.4 Ghz
3GB RAM
VGA nVIDIA 8600M GT 256 MB
250 GB free hardisk.

The 1st time I installed the game, it's running well but after i tried those cheat below the game can not run.



> Enable Cheat Console
> Locate the WarInput.ini file from your My Documents folder and open it with Notepad.
> 
> Example (Vista): [USERNAME]\Documents\My Games\Gears of War for Windows\Wargame\Config\WarInput.ini
> ...


After edited those files, when start the game, there is a error message like this "D:\GAMES\Gears of War\Binaries\wargame-g4wlive.exe: You cannot run the game with modified executable code. Please reinstalll the game".

I have tried to reinstall the game many times and DO NOT USE THE CHEATS AGAIN OR EDIT ANYTHING AFTER REINSTALLED but this problem still remains. Please help me to solve this. Thanks very much.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Problem with Gears of War*

Hello t2nlong, and welcome to TSF
this is simple problem with a simple solution

it seems that the license of the game expires on Windows on 29-1-2009

I had that problem too

you can fix that problem by setting the calender before 29-1-2009 while playing the game

to do that :

double click on the clock in the down right of your screen
now you can see the clock application, set the date in the calender before 29 january 2009
choose OK 
play the game
remember after you exit the game, set the date back to where it was

This is the only solution available right now, waiting for Epic to ready a fix for this.


----------



## Red_X_ (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Gears of War*



RockmasteR said:


> Hello t2nlong, and welcome to TSF
> this is simple problem with a simple solution
> 
> it seems that the license of the game expires on Windows on 29-1-2009
> ...


Just to add to this, its a error with the certificate the game has with Microsoft. As stated above just need to set your clock back to play it.

There is a supposed patch coming out soon to fix this issue.


----------



## t2nlong (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Problem with Gears of War*

woot, it's really work. Thank you guys very much, now i can enjoy the game again. Thanks one more time


----------

